# Thoughts on LearnVest?



## capncrunch (Aug 18, 2014)

I can't ever manage to stick with a budget.

LearnVest sent me a $100 off code for their 5-year planner. The service sounds great, especially the part about the ongoing coaching and accountability, which would help make it stick. I don't know if it's worth it though. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Could you write your own budget program in Excel, (or liberoffice if you don't own excel). I've never been a fan of budget planning tools.


----------

